# Newbie to TT



## leswold (Aug 4, 2009)

Just saying hello as a newbie owner of a TT. Always liked the looks but don't particularly need a rocket, hence buying an '03 18T.
So far am well pleased but need earplugs on the motorway with hood down due to road/wind noise. I take it this is normal or are my old (56 yrs) ears too sensitive? Perhaps due to too much drumming/motorcycle riding.
Anyway... looking forward to having tips but not problems.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## countypower (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Dont forget to join the TT owners club. and if you can get, come to Audi in the park in Kettering next sunday the 9th. enjoy your TT :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

